# Tom Platz on Calf Training and 'Old School'Gym Mindset



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2018)

Words of wisdom from a living legend.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 14, 2018)

I was just talking about him yesterday, what a monster! What was that fly thing he was doing past the 3:00 mark. It looked a bit crazy.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 14, 2018)

I have my own method 400 reps body weight each rep contractions, works well for me, I will not change it but there are many different approaches so by all mean if it worked for Tom then go for it.


----------



## Jada (Apr 14, 2018)

thanks nble for the video, really cool insight, i personally myself do standing with different variations of the placing of the feet and seated.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 14, 2018)

What is the deal with calves? seems like everyone would give 2-3 inches off their Biceps for calves. out of all the muscles, calves are the ones I care the least about. Calves are mostly genetics anyways. some guys never train calves and their bigger than guys who's primary focus is trying to get theirs bigger.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 14, 2018)

I agree with him on so many points here. Not so much as what he says about static holds, but what he says about the "old school mentality" (starting at 2:16) rings true.


----------



## Jada (Apr 14, 2018)

sorry to hijack ur thread Nble but talk about time under tension.... BEAST MODE.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> What is the deal with calves? seems like everyone would give 2-3 inches off their Biceps for calves. out of all the muscles, calves are the ones I care the least about. Calves are mostly genetics anyways. some guys never train calves and their bigger than guys who's primary focus is trying to get theirs bigger.



So, do you have big calves? I feel the same way you do but my calves are naturally big. In fact that's what I get asked the most: how do you get your calves so big. I don't train them. Never have. So I tell them it's all genetics. Easy not to care when it's an area of strength. I would imagine it'd be a priority if it were a weak point.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 14, 2018)

Sh*tload of fascia and connective tissue.  Makes it hard to grow them.  They do respond if you beat them hard enough.  I can tell you, mine are sore 24/7.  But they've grown.  Slowly, but it's forward progress.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 15, 2018)

True some of you like Jin are gifted, I thought I needed calf Implants to overall balance out with the rest of my body muscles, so I beat the shit out of them like Mr BRICKS mentioned with super high reps body weight and I got them calf's popped out diamond shape, now I can say what a waste of money back in my day I would have spent if I went under the knife.


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2018)

Static huh? What the hell maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## RoboKitKat (Apr 18, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Sh*tload of fascia and connective tissue. Makes it hard to grow them. They do respond if you beat them hard enough. I can tell you, mine are sore 24/7. But they've grown. Slowly, but it's forward progress.



True on all accounts. Don't forget that connective tissue needs to be mobilized as well. There is a reason why compartment syndrome is typically in the legs.

Also, muscles around the ankle are constantly being used for tasks like standing balance and walking. Average recommended walking volume is 10,000 steps per day. That's 10,000 reps of using those muscles...daily. They are built for muscular endurance and thus need even more intensity with training to elicit an adaptive response.


----------

